# Snakes In The Grass....



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

I didn't catch it in the coop but he was leaving it when Kaiser saw him and started barking for me. I instinctively knew he was barking at a varmint or critter. This one was not liking Kaiser and just laid there playing dead which I thought was odd. I retrieved my machete from my truck and withdrew it from the beautiful sheath @Wildthings made for it and removed his head. I didn't even have to grab this one because he just laid there waiting on the guillotine ......

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2016)

What kind was it?


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> What kind was it?



I first assumed it was an eastern rat snake coming from the coop, but now I think it could have been a blue racer which is a good snake and not sure if they eat eggs. I assume all snakes large enough do eat eggs though. But racers are not known to lay there like this one did. 

@JR Parks do you know what this snake is? It has an almost white underbelly. The coloring in the photo is not accurate the snake was darker in color. Not black and not deep blue but somewhere in there.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2016)

Got any close ups of it?
Do you eat em?
If you skin it, maybe @shadetree_1 can tan it and make something from it. Or send it to someone who casts acrylics ?


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

I slung him out into the field. Solid color skin which I thought wouldn't make for pretty blanks.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2016)

Awe poop....

Side note....I have snakeskin sneakers.


----------



## Brink (May 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Awe poop....
> 
> Side note....I have snakeskin sneakers.



Can you dunk in them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 20, 2016)

When I saw the title snakes in the grass I was sure this was going to be about politicians , but then again I guess they are more along the line of blood sucking leaches.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 20, 2016)

Poor fellow, Black snakes are good to have around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> Can you dunk in them?



I used to..but I'm trying to stay away from milk for a lil while....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Parks (May 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I first assumed it was an eastern rat snake coming from the coop, but now I think it could have been a blue racer which is a good snake and not sure if they eat eggs. I assume all snakes large enough do eat eggs though. But racers are not known to lay there like this one did.
> 
> @JR Parks do you know what this snake is? It has an almost white underbelly. The coloring in the photo is not accurate the snake was darker in color. Not black and not deep blue but somewhere in there.


Kevin ,
Not a rat nor poisonous. And I do think you are in the right ball park with the racer. I think he is this guy a bluebellied racer with the white underbelly 



Or the yellow bellied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2016)

I knew he wasn't venomous right off. Head shape and pointy tail tell that. Coral snake is about the only venomous snake we have here whose head is not broad. We do have a water snake with a broad head which makes him appear venomois but it not. 

Also once I flippd him over his scale pattern split into two rows after his anal plate. But I didn't kill him because I thought je was venomous. I killed him for stealing eggs. But in hindsight he may have been innocent. Are all snakes egg-eaters?


----------



## sprucegum (May 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I knew he wasn't venomous right off. Head shape and pointy tail tell that. Coral snake is about the only venomous snake we have here whose head is not broad. We do have a water snake with a broad head which makes him appear venomois but it not.
> 
> Also once I flippd him over his scale pattern split into two rows after his anal plate. But I didn't kill him because I thought je was venomous. I killed him for stealing eggs. But in hindsight he may have been innocent. Are all snakes egg-eaters?


I kept hens for a while and sometimes they would start eating their own eggs. I read somewhere that if you punch a hole in the ends of a egg and blow out the contents then fill the egg with dish soap and let them eat the egg it will cure the problem. It works like a charm and I always kept a couple of empty egg shells on hand just in case one of the girls need a refresher course wonder if it works on snakes?

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2016)

Probably makes them fart bubbles and all the other chickens laugh at them. Snakes would likely leave a bubble trail through the grass.


----------



## woodman6415 (May 22, 2016)

According to my dads teaching that was a BAD snake before you found it ... Now it's a GOOD snake ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (May 22, 2016)

A friend sent me this picture yesterday afternoon from Lovington NM ...Racer eating a rattlesnake

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (May 22, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> When I saw the title snakes in the grass I was sure this was going to be about politicians , but then again I guess they are more along the line of blood sucking leaches.


----------



## Spinartist (May 22, 2016)

The word is politics, derived from the Latin words- "poly" meaning = many & "tics" meaning = blood suckers...

So Politics means = MANY BLOODSUCKERS!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

